# HELP!!! Lock Jaw? HELP!!!



## twinsmom (Oct 31, 2011)

I am feeding 10 babies all are about a month old. This morning two have slitted eyes and when I try to feed them their beaks seem locked. I cant even pry them open. They are slightly open so I squirt some of the baby formula in but they fight me tooth and nail. Despite that they are getting enough to fill their crop so I am not too worried about them starving to death. The avian vet is on vacation til Monday and cant get in to see someone.What can possibly be wrong? and Why are the others normal. The birds in question are from the same pair but so were two others and they are fine? They are in a warm hospital cage. Some one help please!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I wish I could help but I have no experience with this. Hopefully they are ok. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## Newtonian (Feb 19, 2014)

I have no experience, but a quick search yielded a few results

Lots of info on this page, search for lock jaw, about halfway down the page.
http://www.cockatielcottage.net/feeding.html

This one is specific to that condition:
http://cockatiels4u.tripod.com/bavium2.htm

Another page specific to lock jaw but talking about other causes of that symptom:
http://www.acstiels.com/#!lockjaw-in-handfeeding-cockatiels/c24qq

I'm very sorry you're dealing with this.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

One of our members, srtiels is very knowledgeable about cockatiel baby issues. She has a lot of great info on her website: http://www.justcockatiels.net/index.html. Also you can maybe try sending her a private message and see what she advises. I hope everything is okay.


----------

